# DOC ist kein Grafikformat!



## marlob (12 März 2008)

Für alle die, die meinen, dass Word ein Grafikprogramm ist und DOC ein Grafikformat.
Hier ein kleines, nettes Programm um Screenshots zu machen um sie anschliessend direkt in png, jpg oder bmp zu speichern, in die Zwischenablage zu speichern oder zu drucken.
Das Programm friert quasi die aktuelle Oberfläche ein, dann kann man dort Bemerkungen, Pfeile usw. einfügen und anschliessend speichert man das ganze. Am besten als png, das gibt die kleinsten Dateien
Nach Programmstart öffnet sich oben rechts ein kleines Fenster.

Also nochmal: DOC ist kein Grafikformat!


----------



## Perfektionist (12 März 2008)

nettes Tool - mir fehlt jedoch eine Zuschneidefunktion  (zumindest finde ich spontan keine)


----------



## crash (12 März 2008)

*XnView*

XnView ist auch nicht schlecht.
hat auch eine zuschneidefunktion.
unterstützt mehr als 400 grafikformate.
http://www.xnview.de/


----------



## marlob (13 März 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> nettes Tool - mir fehlt jedoch eine Zuschneidefunktion  (zumindest finde ich spontan keine)


Laut Programmautor ist es für eine der nächsten Versionen geplant


----------



## vierlagig (13 März 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Laut Programmautor ist es für eine der nächsten Versionen geplant



DAS andere auch?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 März 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> nettes Tool - mir fehlt jedoch eine Zuschneidefunktion  (zumindest finde ich spontan keine)



Hallo,

*Hardcopy* hat eine Zuschneidefunktion und ist für 
Privatanwender auch als Freeware verfügbar.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 März 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> *Hardcopy* hat eine Zuschneidefunktion und ist für
> Privatanwender auch als Freeware verfügbar.


 
Meiner Meinung nach eins der besten Programme für Bildschirmkopien aller Art....


----------



## Markus (13 März 2008)

vielleicht habe ich ja keine ahnung, aber ich komme seit ich das erste mal einen pc gesehen habe bestens mit "PAINT" klar.

ich habe noch nie mit was anderem gearbeitet.

was können die progs was paint in verbindung mit cpoyandpaste nicht kann?


----------



## vierlagig (13 März 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> vielleicht habe ich ja keine ahnung, aber ich komme seit ich das erste mal einen pc gesehen habe bestens mit "PAINT" klar.
> 
> ich habe noch nie mit was anderem gearbeitet.
> 
> was können die progs was paint in verbindung mit cpoyandpaste nicht kann?



das von marlob empfohlene hat pfeile (vier farben, transparent oder deckend, eine pfeilspitze oder doppelpfeil) im gepäck, texteingabe und was ich ja irgendwie ziemlich schick finde nen grünen haken und ein rotes kreuz, sehr stylisch ... leider kann es, wie perfektionist anmerkte nur den gesamten bildschirm übernehemen und wie ich feststellte, wird die taskbar immer ausgeblendet ...

insgesamt aber ein schönes tool ... print&paint ist aber auch gängig, machbar und praktikabel ... aber snagit überzeugt mich halt auch immer wieder aufs neue am meisten, gerade wenn es darum geht, kleine anleitungen als video zu produzieren ...

...ausgangspunkt des threads war eigentlich p...dingens (namen vergessen) der seine screenshots in docs gepackt hat ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 März 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> was können die progs was paint in verbindung mit cpoyandpaste nicht kann?



Wenn Du viele Screenshots machen must, sparen die 
Programme schon Zeit. Zumindest Snagit und Hardcopy 
können den gesamten Bildschirm oder definierte Ausschnitte 
per Tastendruck in eine Datei im eingestellten Format speichern.

Nach der ersten Anleitung mit 30 Bildern hast Du die Lizenzkosten 
wieder drin.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 März 2008)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind : Kennt jemand ein Programm mit dem ich in PDF-Dokumenten Kommentare einfügen kann ???

Mit dem Adobe Reader geht das irgendwie nicht und die Vollversion ist mir zu teuer


----------



## marlob (14 März 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind : Kennt jemand ein Programm mit dem ich in PDF-Dokumenten Kommentare einfügen kann ???
> 
> Mit dem Adobe Reader geht das irgendwie nicht und die Vollversion ist mir zu teuer


Gucke mal beim Foxit-Reader Pro
Die Preise sind echt moderat


----------



## marlob (14 März 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> *Hardcopy* hat eine Zuschneidefunktion und ist für
> Privatanwender auch als Freeware verfügbar.


Als reines Screenshot-Programm bieten sich natürlich SnagIt, FSCapture oder Hardcopy (natürlich auch Paint) usw. an.
Das Programm welches ich im ersten Beitrag erwähnte hat ein paar nützliche Features um mal schnell ein paar Kommentare, Pfeile usw. einzufügen und den Screenshot dann zu speichern.
Grund dieses Threads war eigentlich nur der, das viele User ihre Screenshots in Worddokumenten anstatt in einem Standardgrafikformat verpacken.
Und denen wollte ich mal ein Tool vorstellen, welches einfach zu bedienen und auch noch Freeware ist


----------



## marlob (14 März 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind : Kennt jemand ein Programm mit dem ich in PDF-Dokumenten Kommentare einfügen kann ???
> 
> Mit dem Adobe Reader geht das irgendwie nicht und die Vollversion ist mir zu teuer


Cute pdf pro wäre auch eine Alternative



> *Features Highlight*
> 
> 
> Create custom text or graphic stamps
> ...


Im Moment für $49,95, scheint bezahlbar zu sein


----------

